# What to make



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

What is everyone working on right now? I need some inspiration... :sm01:


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Straight foreword mitts


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just started figuring out warps for a shawl.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm spinning up Cormo in yellow, orange and red for a pair of socks for my daughter. Then I have to finish spinning a little more Montedale in blue for thumbs to finish a pair of Thrums done in black Alpaca with blue Montedale and the Thrum is blue Montedale. Then I need to finish spinning fiber for my granddaughters blanket.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Spinning grey Corriedale fleece to be plied with silk thread which I have Navajo plied.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Everyone is doing such interesting things! I am continuing a colour gamp on my loom, and plan to finish spinning this alpaca fleece that I picked up last year.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I just finished spinning thick and thin and it is yummy soft. Cannot decide whether to ply or not.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Cleaning some stray roadside cotton.... Hoping dad will get my spinning wheel done as this doesn't seem t work well with my spindle.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finishing up weaving a couple of shawls, using up stash. At a standstill right now, have pulled out my shelving, and am installing closed cupboards, my gd is coming over this morning to help me assemble them.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

A 700+ ends double-weave scarf and spinning alpaca.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Spinning fiber I had dyed a hot pink color with Wilton's.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Making rolags, still knitting the homespun sweater, the go-to pair of socks is now back on hiatus. Oh, seeing that I was away for a month, getting to know the Cassandra wheel that was delivered 2 days before I left.

Magicnymph, stray road side cotton how neat. Let us know how that spins up.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Have the wool combs out and working through a bag of Wendsleydale fleece. It takes time to make those little bird nest rovings and they spin up in a snap. Nice to work on wool things standing up.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Planning stages for a baby blanket and on the 2nd sock in a pair for daughter's birthday. (And waiting for the arrival of more sock yarn, all on sale.)


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I really need to haul my spinner out. I am ashamed to say all I've done is dye yarn and knit test knits


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

Rhonda61 said:


> What is everyone working on right now? I need some inspiration... :sm01:


Nearly finished putting a 21-yard warp onto the loom for weaving a batch of kitchen towels for the shop. When I'm not doing that, I'm knitting pink pussy hats (4 done; 1 to go).


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

My knitting group is using the sky scarf as a knit along. I decided to spin my yarn every day based on the color of the sky. I'm using my spindolyn and spinning 6 long draws of the fiber and then navajo plying to make a 3 ply before knitting it into my scarf. I have been joining the ends with an overhand knot leaving a tuft, which I am un-plying and combing to make fluffy, of yarn on the surface of the scarf. Since my yardage varies a bit each day the tufts are randomly placed.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

That shawl is stunning in your yarn. Designer? Release date?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Two different scarfs, nothing at all fancy at this time.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

This past week, I diligently knitted a bowler hat that would be 'fulled' in the wash machine with my own handspun. The pattern was so cute and I knitted the whole thing up in about 4 days. I learned a powerful lesson. The hat had a contrasting stripe. I thought that the yarn for the stripe (cream/turquoise/blue) was too thin so I used two strands of handspun on the stripe part and then used two strands for the crown. BTW, I only used one strand of yarn for the brim. Used size 11 needles for the whole hat. I have a big head but what I ended up with is an adorable two toned yarn bowl. I am thinking that my yarn is probably thicker (worsted vs DK) than I thought. Wanted to be sure I had the strands of yarn thick enough that I overdid it. Next time, only one strand of yarn - no matter what! I can control the shrinking but not with too much yarn in the project! It has fulled as much as it going to. I just laughed at myself and have a cute bowl or purse....


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and shawl!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I really need to haul my spinner out. I am ashamed to say all I've done is dye yarn and knit test knits


That colour combination is stunning and looks really beautiful knitted in that pattern.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Pictures, pictures, pictures, please!!!! Descriptions are good, pictures are worth a thousand words! I love the photos!
I'll try to post a photo, though I haven't done much lately.
Yarn is black and red wool and silk, probably 50/50 blend, spun a light fingering weight. Thought it would bloom more, but it didn't. Jan, this is some of your roving....


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Spinning fiber I had dyed a hot pink color with Wilton's.


Photo as requested !


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! Eye candy! Thanks! Better than saying dyed pink... I'm boring compared to you and desireeross!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> Wow! Eye candy! Thanks! Better than saying dyed pink... I'm boring compared to you and desireeross!


Thanks! I'm thinking I'll combine it with some soft natural gray I have spun up. Considering a fair isle sweater for me. Not sure.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty Yarns and he shawl is very pretty. Love the pictures thanks for sharing them.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Rhonda61 said:


> What is everyone working on right now? I need some inspiration... :sm01:


I promised myself I wouldn't buy any more fiber for the first half of 2017. But on 12/30, I bought my last bit and can't wait to start spinning!

I also bought some hand combs and need to try that out.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How could you not buy that it is ohhhh so pretty. Enjoy spinning it. We want to see it spun.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

BirchPoint said:


> Pictures, pictures, pictures, please!!!! Descriptions are good, pictures are worth a thousand words! I love the photos!
> I'll try to post a photo, though I haven't done much lately.
> Yarn is black and red wool and silk, probably 50/50 blend, spun a light fingering weight. Thought it would bloom more, but it didn't. Jan, this is some of your roving....


That is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

amoamarone said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't buy any more fiber for the first half of 2017. But on 12/30, I bought my last bit and can't wait to start spinning!
> 
> I also bought some hand combs and need to try that out.


Those are fabulous looking!!!!! I would buy those in a minute!! :sm01:


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

desireeross said:


> I really need to haul my spinner out. I am ashamed to say all I've done is dye yarn and knit test knits


Ashamed to say???? Those are simply gorgeous!!!!! I am ashamed to show anything I've done next to what you've done! That's really beautiful!!!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

BirchPoint said:


> Wow! Eye candy! Thanks! Better than saying dyed pink... I'm boring compared to you and desireeross!


Oh me too!!!! That pink is lovely!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Rhona61, show us your work! There is no such thing as being ashamed of something you have made.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

BirchPoint said:


> Rhona61, show us your work! There is no such thing as being ashamed of something you have made.


No.... I was just replying to a previous poster. She had said, she Was ashamed all she done was spin and dye. Her things are so beautiful and truthfully Ive not done much since the holidays. But when I do, I'll post pics.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> Ashamed to say???? Those are simply gorgeous!!!!! I am ashamed to show anything I've done next to what you've done! That's really beautiful!!!


Thank you Rhonda xxx


----------

